
12 Things I Wish I'd Known Before Building a Web App - luccastera
http://www.slideshare.net/carsonified/12-things-i-wish-id-known-before-building-a-web-app/
======
danw
This would be more useful with the audio from the talk:
<http://cdn2.libsyn.com/carsonsystems/Ryan_Carson.mp3>

